# Solved: image placement in Dreamweaver



## DaveSS (Jun 18, 2002)

Ok many years ago I could do this in front page but am failing now

I want to arrange images in a long column. But they all appear halfway down the column and even when changing to top align they don't budge. I put in new cells and whole page moves. 

What's the easiest way to be able to place images where you want them on using dream weaver

Thanks


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you looked at what they look like in a browser or just in dreamweavers design view?

If not try it in borwsers.

Also could i see what you are trying to achieve (what you have been working on) so that i can help you out.

As far as my experience goes with using the design view (i generally work in code view only) what you describe should just work.

Harry


----------



## DaveSS (Jun 18, 2002)

thanks for the help. The site is not launched it's still on my PC. Though I could throw something up on free hostia. 

Realy all the problem is, aside from my lack of experience here, is how to place images in exact locations in dreamweaver? 

I have not even got to preview in FF or IE yet! lol. 

Just trying to figure how to move images around to places I want them. 

I have one long column. And I want to have have three images in it. But they all appear in the middle, vertically. I just want them to appear at the top of the column!!


----------



## DaveSS (Jun 18, 2002)

Ok I solved it. Cell alignment in properties. Set to vertical top.


----------



## RTHaworth (Jul 11, 2005)

As harry says, hit F12 (preview). You may well find the pictures are where you want them. Often things dont appear in browsers like they do in dreamweaver design view. I still have to make use of the design view to an extent, but always check back to the code to see whats happening. We have to learn somhow and this is one way


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry didn't realise you hadn't tried that otherwise i would have suggested it. I assumed you had already tried it:



> even when changing to top align


Harry


----------

